
Show HN: Social Commerce Made Easy with Fulfil.IO (Powered by Stripe Relay) - rohitpawar
https://www.fulfil.io/buy-directly-from-tweet-on-twitter
======
rohitpawar
Hi Folks, we know how important it is to catch the omnichannel customer who
can shop anywhere anytime. So, to help small and medium retailers who
struggles to keep up with growing number of channels, we have Fulfil.IO which
is a single source of truth for order, inventory and post sales activities
management like returns, refunds etc.

We partnered with Stripe to made social commerce order fulfilment process a
breeze. Now, you don't have to worry about the order coming in from your
social channels. With Fulfil.IO, you've got one single system which will
aggregate all your orders and facilitates smooth order fulfilment.

There's lot more to explore. Do let us know what do you think :)

